# IWC - have you head of them and does it matter



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

I have been tempted by a couple of watches recently, Omega's and Rolex, but an IWC Spitfire has caught my eye. The thing is, is an IWC well known enough, or should I go for the name of Rolex or Omega, Brietling etc.

It seems to me that if you have a passion for watches then you've probably heard of IWC, but the normal bloke in the street hasn't, so should I splash a couple of grand on one?

So, have you heard of the watchmaker, because before I started looking I hadn't?

:?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Daz said:


> I have been tempted by a couple of watches recently, Omega's and Rolex, but an IWC Spitfire has caught my eye. The thing is, is an IWC well known enough, or should I go for the name of Rolex or Omega, Brietling etc.
> 
> It seems to me that if you have a passion for watches then you've probably heard of IWC, but the normal bloke in the street hasn't, so should I splash a couple of grand on one?
> 
> ...


I think the fact that nobody has heard of them is part of the attraction. Friend of mine just got one and have to admit it looks very nice.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree, but most people haven't heard of the dodgy sh*te you get on fleabay either, which are reduced from Â£1000 to Â£25?

I suppose its a bit like buying an Ascari instead of a DB9, both nice cars but how many people would recognise what you have and is that important or not?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

My brother has one, it is very nice. But I can't help feeling that as it is no more accurate or lighter than anything else that it is difficult to justify spending more than Â£100 quid on a watch. I'm probably in the minority in thinking this but you'd have to really want to impress people to spend that on a watch if you still have a mortgage or any other loans.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Have an IWC (amongst others), Easily Rolex money without saying look at me.
I bought it because of what it was, the history behind them and the design.
Whilst a layman wont know what it is, so what? 
You should buy a watch because you like it, not for a status symbol.
Anyone who knows anything about watches will know what it is, but if your after recognition why not just tie a bundle of fifties around your wrist!
A couple of grand seems cheap, most sought after pilots are Â£5k +


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe its not a sought after watch? Not sure as I'm no watch enthusiast, I just like it.

Spitfire MKXVI.

Actually I'd welcome a bit of education.


----------



## badger (Sep 3, 2002)

You'll get educated here - very knowledgable forum! http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/index.php

IWC very highly rated.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Daz said:


> Maybe its not a sought after watch? Not sure as I'm no watch enthusiast, I just like it.
> 
> Spitfire MKXVI.
> 
> Actually I'd welcome a bit of education.


Soory, that probably read wrong, thinking of your long term residuals, certain watches hold well on resale, others you can loose a ball on. Not that you buy a watch to sell but if times were ever hard or you wanted to trade up/change it can be worth the forethought.
Blowers and timezone are good places to start perusing to gain info (always found TZ to be too focused on military watches).
IWC, panerai and certain Zenith's can cost you practically nothing to own. Or better still if you are lucky enough to get hold of a Daytona you could probably earn on it whilst still wearing it.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have one (not the Spitfire though), and it's rated by people who know what they're talking about as one of the top three watchmakers in the world!

They're always understated, and the fact that nobody knows about them is a bonus. In fact, the annoymous nature of the brand is more important to me!

Imagine a chav trying to mug you for it - they'll probably think it's an Argos job and leave it! Little do they know that it costs a better part of an Audi TT!


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

> Soory, that probably read wrong


No, don't worry about it, I read it how you intended, but as I said I know very little about watches apart from the norm.

I've dipped into a few watch forums and, as a numpty, it appears to be more complicated than I expected. It has mean't that I now want a lot more than before Sinn, Stowa and Bathys being on the wish list.

As I said earlier, I've tried a few Omega's and a Carrera Chrono(the Homage, if that's the correct term, to one of their originals. But it had a plexiglass crystal which didn't feel right :? ).

When I tried the Spitfire it felt right, looked a lot better on the wrist than it does in pic's. So would this retain its value better than say an Omega Aqua Terra (this wouldn't be an overiding factor, but it's nice to know).

andyc83 - which model do you have?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/watches2.htm is worth a look and will give you a rough indication of prices.

http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/imag ... 004_01.htm - mmm....


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

thanks,



> http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/watches2.htm is worth a look and will give you a rough indication of prices.
> 
> http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/imag ... 004_01.htm - mmm....


Thats a big watch

This has also caught my eye, DAMN so much choice!

http://www.blowers-jewellers.co.uk/imag ... radiom.htm


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Daz said:


> thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spot on - i have a Pam 00090, was on the waiting list for it for two years and love it to bits - warning, if you buy a panny buying new straps can get a bit addictive !


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ronin said:


> Daz said:
> 
> 
> > thanks,
> ...


I concur - I'm on 3 already and I've only had it 6 weeks!

That IWC is a really nice watch by the way


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jam said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Daz said:
> ...


See you at the priory soon...


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

IWC = International Watch Company

Name says it all. Ff you read any fashion magazines you will see most a-list celebs wear IWC!! its a very prestigous make

I personally dont like Rolex or Breitling.

If you like IWC look at Maurice Lacroix as well.


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

also if you try and source it from a retailer in singapore you will save yourself a sh*t load of Â£


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Daz said:


> andyc83 - which model do you have?


I have a very old Ingenieur (sp?), been in the family for a fair few years! 

It doesn't get worn much...and is currently locked up behind (and beneath) several feet of reinforced concrete with my Audemars Piguet Royal Oak (from new, circa 2001)! 

I prefer to wear ordinary watches that I wouldn't miss if approached by an undersirable "member" of society looking for a quick fix for their drug addiction.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

If you want to check out IWCs pedigree take a look at their Grand Complication (Blitz watches)If only I had the dosh. Work of art


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

nilanth said:


> If you like IWC look at Maurice Lacroix as well.


Sorry but they are in no way comparable, IWC make all there cases and movements, ML buy in (think it's ETA movements which are owned by the Swatch group). You can buy ML at Argos, which says it all.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Hilly10 said:


> If you want to check out IWCs pedigree take a look at their Grand Complication (Blitz watches)If only I had the dosh. Work of art


Are they out of administration yet?


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

The one in Argos if a piece of sh*t

I wasn't comparing just saying ML have nice watches

calm down mate


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

nilanth said:


> The one in Argos if a piece of sh*t
> 
> I wasn't comparing just saying ML have nice watches
> 
> calm down mate


Calm down? - was hardly an angry post :roll:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

ronin said:


> Hilly10 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to check out IWCs pedigree take a look at their Grand Complication (Blitz watches)If only I had the dosh. Work of art
> ...


Wondered why the web site was down


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

IWC make some beauiful watches, I personally never had the need to own one, but I can understand where you are coming from.

Am really beginning to like the Panerai's at the moment, the watch place in jubilee place mall, here in canarywharf has started to sell them, they have about 3-4 pieces!

I find watches like Rolex / Breitling very good for daily wear, they are rugged, reliable and look good no matter what you wear, love mine to bits


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

badger said:


> You'll get educated here - very knowledgable forum! http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/index.php
> 
> IWC very highly rated.


Wow, really interesting forum...

Watches are another passion as are old rangefinder cameras  

Cheers

Rich


----------

